

For Shelby Cobra roadster’s 50th, designers 3D print a working replica - rmason
http://mashable.com/2015/01/12/shelby-cobra-50th-anniversary/

======
rmason
When I was a teenager I got the chance to ride in one of the original Shelby
Cobra's and the experience has never been equaled.

